# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Overload представляет...

## overload

Начнём, помолясь...
Моя благоверная получила диплом. Заснял я на видео это действо, сунулся песни про диплом в Инете искать - ан нету таких. Или - есть, но... не то.
Эта вот песенка записана за три с половиной часа "под ключ": ровно столько времени прошло от написания первой строчки текста до сведения "в один клик".
Правка минимальная. Да и не хочу ничего править.

*"Диплом"*

----------


## Лев

> Да и не хочу ничего править.


А и не надо, Чаплин не обидится... и жена в восторге:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> диплом


 :Ok: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Билли

*overload*,
 Поздравляю!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Обоих :Pivo: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

*overload*, классный релиз, жду ещё новинок!!!  :br:

----------


## Вадимыч

:Ok: А слова проигрыша она знает?:smile:

----------


## overload

Тока вступления...  :Fz:

----------


## Black Lord

> Тока вступления...


Первый блин не всегда комом...


> слова проигрыша


Дипломированного выигрыша...

----------


## biay1

> Начнём, помолясь...


Наверное не беда, что половина куплета очень напоминает известную песенку (не помню названия, кажется из репертуара Утесова) с припевом: "купите бублики, гоните рублики..." Сделано задорно и есть у песенки шансы стать выпускным гимном студентов!:wink: :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## overload

А и ничего...
Пусть похоже, я и не парюсь!

----------


## Лев

> Наверное не беда, что половина куплета очень напоминает известную песенку (не помню названия, кажется из репертуара Утесова) с припевом: "купите бублики, гоните рублики..."


Не передёргивай - известная мелодия Чаплина на которую поют: "Шла Сара не спеша...":rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: люблю песни с чистого листа!!!

----------


## biay1

> Не передёргивай - известная мелодия Чаплина на которую поют: "Шла Сара не спеша...":rolleyes:


Допускаю!  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 28 секунд*



> А и ничего...
> Пусть похоже, я и не парюсь!


:biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## Ledisoul

*overload*,
Игорёш, суперррр песенка!!  Умняшка!  :Ok: 
Поздравляю  Вас обоих  с  дипломом! :biggrin: :br:  :br:  :br:

----------


## overload

Тут недавно наткнулся в Нете на свои старые работы.
Получилось тогда так. Мы с директором музыкального центра в Подольске создали свою команду. Был отличный гитарист (сам директор), великолепный певец тоже был, а вот материала не было. Я предоставил свои песни. Пришлось их несколько переделать, конечно. Записали... Получилась группа "Курский вокзал".
 И вот - нашёл в Нете наш альбом, ему 14 лет уже вроде как.
Мало кому нужен он оказался, изначально проект был мертворождённым, но с чего-то надо было начинать.
Итак, песни мои (кроме двух), состав:
В.Соколов - гитара
В.Белов (экс-"Пламя") - бас-гитара
Г.Кобенок - вокал
Ну, и я - аранжировка.
Работать тогда умели не очень, сведение, запись, аранжировки выполнены паршиво, но это - единственный вариант.
Для сравнения я положу рядом с каждой песней "Курского вокзала" такую же, но - в своём исполнении (если есть такие варианты).
"Давай поговорим" - "Курский вокзал"
"Водочная" - "Курский вокзал"
"Водочная" - я
"Курский вокзал" - "Курский вокзал"
"Серпуховский вокзал" - я

Ну пока хорош... подожду отзывов.

----------


## Ладушка

> "Водочная" - я


Здесь у тебя голос совсем другой)))
 Похож на Токаревский.
Песня актуальна на все времена.
 :flower:

----------


## overload

Это токаревский на меня похож...  :Oj:

----------


## Лев

*overload*,
 Каждый найдёт какие-то похожести, но чувство песни, её сюжета и настроение тебе не изменяет и сравнение не в пользу других вариантов :Ok:

----------


## overload

Доделал-таки Ёлочку!!!
Сегодня закончил сводить наше новогоднее выступление.
Покажу здесь пару-тройку композиций из этой сказки. Постить буду только то, что сделал сам (кроме стихов, текст не мой).
Два танцевальных номера я просто повторил, так как переданные мне нашими танцорами фонограммы были безнадёжно испорчены быстрой перезаписью на болванку.

*Вступительный вальс на начало сказки*

*Песня Емели и Лесовика* 

*Детский народный танец* (перед самой сказкой)

*Танец "Кощеево царство"* (кто видел юбилейный концерт Пугчёвой 1998 года, должен помнить эту мелодию).

----------


## overload

Вот такой совместный проект.
Песню написал мой друг, инструктор-рукопашник Алексей Колобов.
Спел песню наш серпуховский певец Олег Жданов (кстати, ищет работу...).
Ну, а я аранжировал, записал и свёл.

*"Рукопашный бой"*

----------


## overload

Из серии "*Песни-минутки*" (столько делаются, столько слушаются, за столько же забываются)

*Барбос у станции метро
*

----------

